
Little Snitch for phone? - holaboyperu
Is there a program for the phone like Little Snitch?
======
sickmate
For Android: XPrivacy will alert you when apps attempt any type of network
access and allows you to whitelist or blacklist specific hostnames or
wildcards.

That isn't it's main/only function though. From their github page: "XPrivacy
can prevent applications from leaking privacy-sensitive data by restricting
the categories of data an application can access."

It is a module for the Xposed framework, and requires root.

[http://repo.xposed.info/module/biz.bokhorst.xprivacy](http://repo.xposed.info/module/biz.bokhorst.xprivacy)

[https://github.com/M66B/XPrivacy](https://github.com/M66B/XPrivacy)

------
loumf
You can use most of the ones you use for Mac, but you have to set up a proxy
so that the device traffic goes to your computer. Charles supports this
directly.

[http://www.charlesproxy.com/documentation/faqs/using-
charles...](http://www.charlesproxy.com/documentation/faqs/using-charles-from-
an-iphone/)

------
frou_dh
That's an (outbound) firewall for those not familiar with Little Snitch

------
opless
Not for iOS (unless jailbroken)

Android probably has something, would need root though.

